# Kauai camera stores?



## DaveNV (Nov 23, 2008)

Aloha Tuggers,

Arrived in Kauai late last night, settled in at a great oceanfront unit at Kauai Beach Villas, and had all sorts of plans for today.  Imagine my surprise and a few "expletive deleted" moments this morning when I realized I forgot to bring the charger for my Nikon digital camera, and the battery is nearly dead.   

For those of you who know this island best, is there a camera store someplace likely to have a charger, or sell computer charging cables or whatever for my camera?  Push comes to shove, I'll buy another digital camera, but I don't really need one.

Can anyone help in a hurry?

Mahalo!
Dave


----------



## rifleman69 (Nov 23, 2008)

Head to the mall, someone there has to have something that will work for you.


----------



## DeniseM (Nov 23, 2008)

I have bought any camera stuff I needed at Walmart in Lihue.  

I googled this for you - Don's Camera in Lihue

Map to Don's Camera


----------



## DaveNV (Nov 23, 2008)

Thanks!  We're headed over there now.  Cross your fingers!

Off-topic Weather report:  It's 10:00 AM here.  Kauai is raining.  A lot.  But just when I thought we'd be stuck under cover all day, the clouds broke open and the sun is making excellent shadows on all the sopping wet foliage.  Man, do I love Hawaii, or what?  

Dave


----------



## DeniseM (Nov 23, 2008)

Dave - when it is raining in Lihue you should drive south until you find the sunshine.  Try Poipu first, but you may have to go even further.


----------



## rickandcindy23 (Nov 23, 2008)

When we went to Waimea Canyon in March, we tried two different days, and the clouds hung so heavy in and around the canyon, we couldn't see a thing from the lookout points!  That was the first time rain really bummed me out on the islands.  The rain is just so refreshing.


----------



## DaveNV (Nov 23, 2008)

Update:  2:30PM:  Don's Camera is closed on Sunday.  WalMart clerk tried to sell me a charger for a camcorder.  (Hello???) Finally went to Costco, bought a low-end digital camera that uses the same charger as my camera.  Using it now to charge my battery.  I may try out the camera this week.  If it isn't a keeper, I'll return it to Costco after I get back home next weekend.  Kind of sneaky, but what's a guy to do?  

Weather has broken, and the sun is really trying to keep shining.  Surf is incredible.  Finished lunch on the lanai of this great oceanfront timeshare (ice cold mojitos, and fresh steamed dim sum from Costco deli - man it was good!) and now we're heading off to check out Waimea Falls.  With all the rain they've been having, it should be spectacular!

Thanks for the camera ideas, everyone.  Now we'll see what sort of pictures I can get!  

Dave


----------



## T_R_Oglodyte (Nov 23, 2008)

BMWguynw said:


> Update:  2:30PM:  Don's Camera is closed on Sunday.  WalMart clerk tried to sell me a charger for a camcorder.  (Hello???) Finally went to Costco, bought a low-end digital camera that uses the same charger as my camera.  Using it now to charge my battery.  I may try out the camera this week.  If it isn't a keeper, I'll return it to Costco after I get back home next weekend.  Kind of sneaky, but what's a guy to do?
> 
> Weather has broken, and the sun is really trying to keep shining.  Surf is incredible.  Finished lunch on the lanai of this great oceanfront timeshare (ice cold mojitos, and fresh steamed dim sum from Costco deli - man it was good!) and now we're heading off to check out Waimea Falls.  With all the rain they've been having, it should be spectacular!
> 
> ...



I found myself in a similar situation one time on Kauaí.  I think it was my cell phone.  

Go to the Radio Shack that is in the mall near Costco, the same mall where  Long's Drugs is located.  They sell small electronics device charging system that has adapters for a wide variety of devices.  You buy the charger and the first connector comes with it.  After that you can buy additional connectors to enable the charger to work with other devices.


----------



## rifleman69 (Nov 23, 2008)

T_R_Oglodyte said:


> I found myself in a similar situation one time on Kauaí.  I think it was my cell phone.
> 
> Go to the Radio Shack that is in the mall near Costco, the same mall where  Long's Drugs is located.  They sell small electronics device charging system that has adapters for a wide variety of devices.  You buy the charger and the first connector comes with it.  After that you can buy additional connectors to enable the charger to work with other devices.



Heh, that's what I said...go to the mall!


----------



## DeniseM (Nov 23, 2008)

Rain or no rain - I'm green with envy!  

I just LOVE that view!  (Let me help you out with the pictures!)


----------



## jacknsara (Nov 23, 2008)

DeniseM said:


> Dave - when it is raining in Lihue you should drive south until you find the sunshine.  Try Poipu first, but you may have to go even further.


Aloha Dave,
Since you have your computer ...
Other than just heading down wind to the leeward side of the island, you can check the web cams for current actual conditions.  
http://www.seehawaiilive.com/index.cfm
The best weather report is (or used to be) Maui Weather Today (on at 7;45 AM channel 55 I think; the index channel shows the wrong time by 15 minutes) http://www.hawaiiweathertoday.com/?page_id=20
Jack


----------



## DeniseM (Nov 23, 2008)

So for Poipu - you can check the Sheraton Webcam - great idea!


----------



## DaveNV (Nov 24, 2008)

You guys are awesome!  We're doing the Capt. Andy dinner cruise off the Na Pali coast tomorrow, so we can check the weather firsthand.

Denise, I recognize that view - minus the sun, of course!  

Have pretty well decided to keep the new camera.  It did the trick with the battery, and it's actually a very nice camera.

Wailua Falls was amazing. Like a little Niagara.  Here's a shot of it, taken just a few hours ago:



Dave


----------



## slabeaume (Nov 24, 2008)

You can never have too many cameras!!!


----------



## Cathyb (Nov 24, 2008)

Aloha -- I'm sooo jealous Dave!   When we were in Kauai in July the shopping centers were void of crowds which was so different than usual.  Have you found that true now?  Wondering if the current financial crisis is still affecting the tourism there.

Re your forgetting your charger -- we just did that too.  Went on two week Panama Canal cruise and left the cellphone charger at home by mistake.  We didn't have the opportunity to store shop being on that huge ship so we had to wean ourselves from using the cellphone.  Wasn't easy


----------



## DaveNV (Nov 24, 2008)

Cathyb said:


> Aloha -- I'm sooo jealous Dave!   When we were in Kauai in July the shopping centers were void of crowds which was so different than usual.  Have you found that true now?  Wondering if the current financial crisis is still affecting the tourism there.
> 
> Re your forgetting your charger -- we just did that too.  Went on two week Panama Canal cruise and left the cellphone charger at home by mistake.  We didn't have the opportunity to store shop being on that huge ship so we had to wean ourselves from using the cellphone.  Wasn't easy



Have only done some hurry-up (wikiwiki? ) shopping in Lihue so far.  Walmart was packed, but it seemed to be mostly locals.  Costco was busy, but not as bad as my Costco at home.  (And it WAS Sunday, after all.)  Streets have a fair amount of traffic, but nothing like I've seen on Oahu or in Kona.  So not sure what the normal crowds here are all about.  I have not seen the traffic jams they talk about in the Kauai Revealed book.  Maybe on a workday?  Today will tell.

Weather broke overnight, and the sunrise this morning was GLORIOUS!  Sitting on the lanai of the t/s as I type this at 8:15 AM, watching the surf roll in and the ubiquitous Kauai chickens pecking around down in the grass.  I tried to get a picture of the TUG banner with the Kauai chickens walking all over it, but they weren't having anything to do with it.  I figured it'd be the ultimate Kauai banner pic.  LOL!  :hysterical: 

Dave


----------



## DeniseM (Nov 24, 2008)

BMWguynw said:


> Have only done some hurry-up (wikiwiki? ) shopping in Lihue so far.  Walmart was packed, but it seemed to be mostly locals.



Walmart is packed day and night and very popular with locals and visitors alike.



> Streets have a fair amount of traffic, but nothing like I've seen on Oahu or in Kona.  So not sure what the normal crowds here are all about.  I have not seen the traffic jams they talk about in the Kauai Revealed book.  Maybe on a workday?  Today will tell.



Yes - during commute hours the traffic backs up going through Kapa'a.


----------



## Neesie (Nov 24, 2008)

There is a little camera shop in Hanalei, in the tiny shopping center.

Must be a nightmare being in paradise without a camera.


----------



## DaveNV (Nov 25, 2008)

Neesie said:


> There is a little camera shop in Hanalei, in the tiny shopping center.
> 
> Must be a nightmare being in paradise without a camera.



Thanks, Neesie.  I solved the problem by buying another camera at Costco that uses the same charger my first camera does.  And yes - it kind of sucked not having my camera working like I wanted it to.   

Dave


----------

